# What prams/pushchairs do you all have?



## tinkerbelle93

Just wondering what strollers and prams you all use for your babas. 

My LO isn't even 6 months old yet and I'm already on pram number three! 

I started with a Silver cross 3d, loveddd it in the pram mode but Oliver grew out of it really fast and I hated the pushchair mode, so big and annoying and I hated that it didn't have a parent-facing mode when he was still tiny. Anyway it broke and wouldn't fold properly, so i bought a Silver Cross linear freeway (just because there happened to be one nearby really cheap on Ebay) which was okay, just big and heavy and annoying when in shops and using public transport. Me and my OH went to Kiddicare to have a look at other prams and I just fell in love with the babystyle oyster. We put Oliver in it and went round pushing him, it was just soo much lighter and easier to use then my silver crosses, so I went home and searched on ebay and gumtree and found one at a good price that I'm waiting for to arrive now :) 

I love to have a look at prams and find out what everyone else has got/had before and whether they're any good or not :) xx


----------



## Sparkes

We have the Bugaboo Bee and I love it- it can forward face, world face and you can higher and lower the seat as baby grows- plus you can change the hoods on it if you ever fancy a change! Its not for everyone as some people think its ugly (I did at first!) but once trying it out you realise how great it is!


----------



## beanzz

I have the mothercare trenton deluxe. I HATE it. I really want either an iCandy peach in sweatpea or a Quinny buzz3 in red but OH wont let me by another pram because his mum bought my current one. Apparently she'd be heartbroken... Wish she didn't buy the bloody thing now! :growlmad:

I also prefer to wear Oakley but for when we're going to be stopping for lunch I like him in a pram whilst he can't sit in those stupid wooden highchairs that offer no support that most places have but the trenton is just massive.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I had a hauck Malibu, but I hated it! So I got a mamas and papas Luna mix, which I absolutely love! I'm expecting to change my mind soon though and I'm sure pram number 3 will be on the horizon before he is 4 months! X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

rhdr9193..x said:


> I had a hauck Malibu, but I hated it! So I got a mamas and papas Luna mix, which I absolutely love! I'm expecting to change my mind soon though and I'm sure pram number 3 will be on the horizon before he is 4 months! X

Haha glad that I'm not the only one who changes my mind a lot. I lovee getting a new pram, I wish I could change it every month haha. xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> I have the mothercare trenton deluxe. I HATE it. I really want either an iCandy peach in sweatpea or a Quinny buzz3 in red but OH wont let me by another pram because his mum bought my current one. Apparently she'd be heartbroken... Wish she didn't buy the bloody thing now! :growlmad:
> 
> I also prefer to wear Oakley but for when we're going to be stopping for lunch I like him in a pram whilst he can't sit in those stupid wooden highchairs that offer no support that most places have but the trenton is just massive.

Ooh that's tough. I'd say it was broken to her, haha. I think that prams are important because you take them everywhere with you, and it's the difference between life being easier or not. I lovee the quinny and icandy prams too, they're so nice looking. xx


----------



## Sparkes

I think the Quinny buzz is really ugly :blush:. I just don't like it at all, we tried it out when I was pregnant with Belle and I hated it then. We had the iCandy Apple originally and then as I said above we got the bee. I will probably get the iCandy Strawberry or Peach for this baby- as much as I love my bee, I want another iCandy!!


----------



## Amber4

I have a mamas and papas ultima at the moment. It's lovely but I want another and I really want an I candy :dohh: a little stroller I like is o baby denim Minnie mouse but OH says no! :(


----------



## x__amour

I've got a regular Graco stroller and then a little umbrella stroller!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I have a graco for emily, it is excellent! very light and so easy to turn! it suits 0-36 months, car seat can attach for when baby is newborn :) i plan to buy this when our baby arrives! 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ahh i really can't imagine having a double buggy to push round, definitely having the next when my LO is out of a pushchair! xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Ahh i really can't imagine having a double buggy to push round, definitely having the next when my LO is out of a pushchair! xx

it is so light and easy to fold down! excited :) x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

kimberleyrobx said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh i really can't imagine having a double buggy to push round, definitely having the next when my LO is out of a pushchair! xx
> 
> it is so light and easy to fold down! excited :) xClick to expand...

That's good, I suppose you have to really get something you like and are comfortable with when it's a double pushchair. xx


----------



## GirlRacer

I have a Britax B smart 4 wheeler in light blue. I like it, though its quite big and bulky.. which I suppose a lot of travel systems are. I've seen so many women out with iCandys and I must admitt I'm thinking about one! :) mines good though cos I got the pushchair bit and the carrycot together as part of the travel system, then I have a britax back facing seat for Joshua which he sits in now and that can also fit on to the pram wheels which I must admitt is handy for a quick trip in to town.


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

I have a Graco Paige 

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/GracoBaby/1813437?wid=600&hei=450&op_sharpen=1&resMode=sharp2

Haven't used it , since my baby girl isn't here yet but from what i can tell it's really nice.! not too heavy & i love the colors


----------



## Mei190

kimberleyrobx said:


> I have a graco for emily, it is excellent! very light and so easy to turn! it suits 0-36 months, car seat can attach for when baby is newborn :) i plan to buy this when our baby arrives!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

I have that double for my two and I've only used it twice as I hate it. I find it really heavy (or maybe I'm just weak :haha:) I can barely lift it over that doorsteps. Also it is quite on the big side


----------



## _laura

I have had 3 prams.
Quinny Zapp Xtra - great when you used the car seat with it but other than that it was rubbish as it was way too light and the seat was really low down. 

Mothercare one - was our first umbrella stroller, the wheels became really tricky to steer and then Mothercare refused to replace it as it was a gift and we had no proof of purchase.

Maclaren Volo - Love it! It doesn't recline and is their cheapest model but does exactly what we need it to do. Max doesn't nap so he loves to sit and watch the world go by, massive hood and nice rain cover.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I have 3! :wacko: I've got a cosatto one, silver cross & quinny.. I find the silver cross best at the moment, it's the most stable :) only problem is it's so big I can't get it on the bus :blush: so I have to use my quinny for that :haha: x


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm actually struggling to rememnber all the pushchairs I have had.

Started off with a Silvercross 3D, loved it in pram mode but hated in pushchair!

Bought a Luna Mix, used a lot.

Bought a Mamas and Papas Pink beat umbrella buggy, was brill and did the job when Summer was a toddler.

Bought a Sola for Maci, this is our everyday buggy.

Bought a black umbrella fold for Summer, just for on buses as she prefers to walk everywhere.

Then there's my double, the Cosatto You2 Twin which is black and pink, LOVE IT. Although it's been used maybe 12 times in 4 months?!


----------



## beanzz

Okay so im "watching" a few Quinny's on eBay ;) fuck OH. I'll spend my money on what I want.

I'm just stuck on which colour  lol. iCandy's are awesome but the wheels on the Quinny would be better for me.... You never know, I could end up with one of those too haha:rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

Ok so I have had 3
Silver cross 3D jet sport - my first which I loved as a pram but was such a bulky pushchair, great for carrying shopping though lol

Maclaren triumph- Loved it. Got it for £45 on mothercare sale ;) It didnt recline as much ad i would like and it has no leg rest which I hated.

Maclaren XLR - I love it best buggy by far.
Extended hood, easy fold, lightweight, foot rest, sun protector, lies back flat, great basket and pockets, comfy liner and a footmuff. Black and champaign is so easy kept.


----------



## cammy

we have nothing fancy. At first we had a peg pereggo but now we just have a mothercare brand one, but we generally just use our stroller or our smart trike now


----------



## mommie2be

I have this Graco stroller & carseat set
https://www.target.com/p/graco-alan...-menagerie/-/A-13478066#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink
and a regular umbrella stroller. :thumbup:


----------



## youngmummy94

Childcare Hola.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

We have an O'baby Sport Pushchair, and a Phil & Ted's Double :)


----------



## Bexxx

I have an iCandy Peach, I love it soooooooo much!
I also just bought a Quinny Zapp for going on holiday in two weeks, didn't want to risk my iCandy on a plane!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

mommie2be said:


> I have this Graco stroller & carseat set
> https://www.target.com/p/graco-alan...-menagerie/-/A-13478066#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink
> and a regular umbrella stroller. :thumbup:

I have that graco stroller for my daughter although we dont use the car seat anymore, ours is beige in colour :) x


----------



## KiansMummy

I had a quinny buzz when lo was small then got a petite star zia buggy and a MacLaine techno buggy love both the buggy hated the quinny x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

mayb_baby said:


> Ok so I have had 3
> Silver cross 3D jet sport - my first which I loved as a pram but was such a bulky pushchair, great for carrying shopping though lol

This is what everyone seems to say, brilliant in the pram mode but horrible as a pushchair. xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

beanzz said:


> Okay so im "watching" a few Quinny's on eBay ;) fuck OH. I'll spend my money on what I want.
> 
> I'm just stuck on which colour  lol. iCandy's are awesome but the wheels on the Quinny would be better for me.... You never know, I could end up with one of those too haha:rofl:

exactly, he's not the one who has to push round a pram all day anyway. and what can your MIL do if it's 'broke' haha. xx


----------



## MrsEngland

I had the hauck malibu for my daughter at first but I didn't like not having parent facing bit so we bought a babystyle oyster which I loved, then we got a stroller (babies r us ziggy zebra) just coz its easier and she rarely uses it. So I sold my oyster.

We have just bought another oyster for baby number 2 this time the pearl in black (its gorgeous!!) With carrycot and grape colour pack I love it! Plus I can change the colour pack if I feel like a change.


----------



## beanzz

tinkerbelle93 said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> Okay so im "watching" a few Quinny's on eBay ;) fuck OH. I'll spend my money on what I want.
> 
> I'm just stuck on which colour  lol. iCandy's are awesome but the wheels on the Quinny would be better for me.... You never know, I could end up with one of those too haha:rofl:
> 
> exactly, he's not the one who has to push round a pram all day anyway. and what can your MIL do if it's 'broke' haha. xxClick to expand...

I like the 'broke' idea haha :angelnot: even when he's with me he wont push it so I should defo get to treat myself to a new one :D x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I want a quinny buzz! But OH is making me sell my other two first :( but I wanna keep my Luna too! X


----------



## princess_vix

I've had FAR to many.

Started with;

Urban detour
Graco sterling in manhattan
Icandy apple
Silvercross pop
Maclaren
Mamas and papas Pulse

Now I have my;

Mamas and Papa pulse
Babyweavers Imax adapt(for the new baby)
Mothercare duolite (Just for long days with toddler)


----------



## Abby_

I have two ATM, Silvercross 3D and Britax B-Mobile. I got the britax as that's the only car seat that would fit in my car and hated having to wake him up just to put him in his pram so got the frame second hand. 
Dougie recently grew out of the pram mode in the 3D. I've complained to silvercross but they just said the pushchair mode is just as safe. Now I'm trying to sell it. :(


----------



## Victoriaaa

i have the silvercross 3d in charcoal swirls, with matching carseat. im tiny so needed something small and it suits perfectly x


----------



## beanzz

Quinny Buzz is on it's way :smug: muahahaha


----------



## mum_erin

We have an iCandy Peach and a Quinny Zapp. When I wear Ruby we usually put Charlie in the Quinny, otherwise they're both in the Peach :thumbup:


----------



## trinaestella

We started with a trenton mothercare travel system, but now we have a silver cross stroller and the pram she has now is an iCandy cherry! I love it so much it's such a pretty pram.


----------



## Shantiee

I've got the bugaboo cameleon, I haven't used it yet as i'm still waiting for this little madam to make her appearance but it feels really light and the fabric is pink along with the maxi cosi carseat i'm in love with it and can't wait to take it out! But I do want to get the juicy couture stroller at some point.


----------

